# Slab finishing



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

This slab is my newest project I will turn it into a small coffee table it is 20 inches wide by 42 inches long. I believe it to be walnut. I thought about Kraftcoat bar top for a clear finish but not sure. I dont know what to use for the knot at the one end I need to stabilize it and the gaps from worms and minor rot are to big for finishes like poly. Any ideas?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great piece, Tim!
Personally, I'd be inclined to delete the crappy section; it doesn't warrant the work involved to rescue it, and it will always be a distraction. 
Can you come up with a free form shape that doesn't include it?


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe. I thought about knocking it out and calling it a cup holder.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

timthetooolman said:


> Maybe. I thought about knocking it out and calling it a cup holder.


Excellent! Insert a piece of marble (tile) ...perfect for setting your beer stein on.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

You want a natural edge table so why not leave it alone and like you said stablize it with some ca glue or if larger holes fill with a mixture of sawdust and epoxy. The knot will give it character of a slice of a tree as it grew from the seed and by mother naure as for the worm lines do the same or place a lighter or darker coloured sawdust epoxy mixture in to highlite them again THE NATURAL EDGE and DESIGN of NATURE as it grew 
Just my opinion I think it will look great looking
Andy


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

I use all natural hemp seed oil for my finishing and then I mix hemp seed oil with natural bees wax. I like the eco friendly approach. Polys are much too chemical and toxic for me. Thanks, Bill Major, Bill Major


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

West Marine sells a clear 2 part epoxy that is clear that soaks deep into the pores to lock the fragile areas of the knot. You would use packaging tape to keep it from exiting thru any cracks and dripping on the floor. Drying time is faster in warm temps. You can mix in colors also to match the wood. it planes and sands easily and you can apply finish over it. Keep the nature in your project I say!


----------



## timthetooolman (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a natural wood sealer i made from Olive oil and bees wax but thought abought the Kraftcoat because it will fill the voids in the knot along with the worm holes. I didnt know if that would work well havent used very many products. Intend to keep the raw edge all the way around figured worst case I would knock the knot out and create a hole. The Kraftcoat is a two part epoxy that dries clear but I thimk over time it yellows and the finish is kinda soft just like the old bar tops. I will post pictures as I go.


----------

